
EFF Is Looking for Staff Technologists, Operations Engineer and a Web Developer - anuresuo
At EFF we are looking for amazing people that want to help us keep the Internet free, open and awesome.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.eff.org&#x2F;pages&#x2F;working-at-eff<p>We are looking for:
* Staff Technologists
* Operations Engineer
* Web Developer<p>These are onsite positions in San Francisco.<p>EFF has had many Staff Technologists who did not come from traditional academic backgrounds or computer science careers, yet were very successful in making pivotal contributions to EFF&#x27;s work and the Internet in general. As a result, by far the most important skills we look for in a candidate are the desire to learn, the ability to quickly grasp new technology concepts, a passion for diving into new technical issues and writing awesome code, and of course a dedication to EFF&#x27;s mission.
======
gus_massa
In case this is flagged ...

Please see the FAQ regarding job posts:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

For the latest post, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

